# Getting back into the hobby



## pinehilljoe (May 7, 2016)

I was an avid builder up through college. Now 30 years later, I'd like to get back into the hobby. Is Monogram still a big kit producer? I like 1/48, and in the 70s Monogram was king. When I go to the Squadron Shop web page, Monogram doesnt seem like a big kit producer? What are 1/48 kits makers of choice?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2016)

Welcome back, Mate. There is a couple of manufacturers offering kits. Also these of the Monogram still can be found but as the second hand sets. I would suggest checking on the E-Bay for instance. Very good models can be of Hasegawa, Tamiya, the Japanese producers. Also the Chinese Trumpeter. Here in the Europe nice kits are offered by the Eduard, Zvezda or ICM. What is more a couple of the well-known, older firms like the Italeri, Revell or Airfix are still trading. All depends on what you want or just what you can afford,


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2016)

Airfix is also producing NEW 1/48 kits of very good quality.

Welcome back to the hobby - you are like many of us in that regard. Perhaps if you let us know the style of modeling you like and types of aircraft you are considering for your proje0tcs, we can help you out with some recommendations


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2016)

Welcome to the new golden age my brother.


----------



## mikewint (May 8, 2016)

#1 decide on the model you wish to build. Since it has bee awhile I'd start with a simpler kit rather than than some large complicated kit. This model can be your test model. A chance for you to try various modeling techniques and products. Spend some time perusing the available kits on Ebay. Look at price and SHIPPING charges. Decide on how much you want to accessorize the basic kit with special decals, metal scale guns/cannons, resin special parts, etc. The resin accessories are sometimes only for certain kits so don't buy a Revell (for example) kit and then find a really neat resin part you'd like to add and it only fits the Hasagawa kits.
Also read all of the tutorials available in the modeling section they are INVALUABLE


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2016)

I agree with all the above.
You'll find that, by today's standards, the earlier Monogram kits are quite basic in comparison, with many modern kits having more parts in the cockpit, for example, than an entire Monogram kit !
That said, many of their well-detailed kits are still being made, either under the Revell label, or under the original Monogram label.
The detail, and therefore, to an extent, the complexity of modern kits will surprise you, after so many years away from the hobby, with parts included in kits never dreamed of before. Add to that the vast array of resin, metal and photo-etched 'add on' detail parts, which just weren't around in the 1970's, and it's possible for even a novice modeller to produce now, what would have been a competition winner back then.
Some of the main manufacturers have been mentioned above, and in 1/48th scale there is now a huge selection of kits and types, where back in the 1970's these could be counted on the fingers of two hands. Have a look at some of the larger, on-line suppliers, to get an idea of what's what, and then, once you've decided more or less what you want to do, by all means ask advice, here on the forum, about particular kits.
And as mentioned, have a look at some of the reviews, tutorials and builds on this forum - there's a world of experience here, and all are willing to help.


----------



## mikewint (May 11, 2016)

YES SIR, Terry. As I have posted many times I can not even begin to list all the help I received or begin to thank all of you for your time, help, and advice you gave so unstintingly


----------



## VALENGO (May 11, 2016)

Welcome back to modeling!. I was out for 30 years too!. That funny thing of photoetcheds is the most. I (re)started with a Hasegawa 1/32 Focke Wulf A8, but it suffered a horrible accident (not kidding) and I left it apart and bought a Focke Wulf Sturmbock 1/48 from Eduard and the enormous 1/32 Il2 3m of Hobby Boss. The sad side of the moon was to discover how impaired is my vision, I use many helps, especially when working with photoetched (it is funny, did I said it?).


----------



## pinehilljoe (May 14, 2016)

When I was a builder, Weldon #3 was the cement I used . I used to order from Archer's Hobby World, which I think the owner Bob Archer has long retired. I see its on Amazon :

Amazon product
_View: http://www.amazon.com/Weld-On-Acrylic-Plastic-Cement-Applicator/dp/B0149IG548/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8_

Is the squadron shop still one of the biggest suppliers?

what are todays cements of choice. Is the Microscale system also still the standard for decale setting?

I also see prices have gone up, you need to choose kits wisely. I used to have shelves of unbuilt kits, but at 30 to 50+ that would harder to do.


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2016)

I use these two liquid cements...










Geo


----------



## mikewint (May 14, 2016)

I also use the Tamiya for small parts but it does not work well on large extensive joints. For the larger jobs I use a 15sec CA with a clamping systems or just rubber bands. Also for those tricky jobs I've started using the 3 - 5sec UV setting plastic (neither a glue or adhesive). It has limited uses because the UV light has to reach it for it to set but it is great stuff. You can fiddle with the part as long as you want getting it just right then a 3sec zap with UV and it is SET.
And yes, at least for me, MICROSOL and MICROSET for decals
And, of course PLEDGE FUTURE FLOOR "WAX"


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2016)

Interesting reading here. 

I am, too, a returnee to the hobby, after more than a decade...

What are those magical wonders you guys describing above? UV glue????


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2016)

The UV glue is used for sticking of glass mostly. The kind of an adhesive reqires the UV ( ultraviolet ) light for hardening.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok, reminds me of the movie "Hibernatus" (when a guy from 19th Century is trapped in an ice rock and is woken up in the 1970's and turns on the TV...  )

What else is there?

Here's what I use:





a cutting mat





nippers and a sharp cutting knife, various types (sometimes I use a razor blade)





sanding devices, different sizes and shapes





needle glue





basic putty in a tube





masking tapes, different widths





a Revell basic airbrush (but I already bought a better type, a stainless steel Fengda with regulation)


..... anything else I should be using?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2016)

You may need of some fine sandpaper. I would say the one of the 800-1200 grade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh, that I have, too. But usually different nail files are enough for me so far. I tried filing a F4F Wildcat's fuselage that I cut a little bit more by and accident today and... it was a disaster. I was happy to "cover up" the casualty with a nail polish filer...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2016)

The nail files are usefull. That's fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pisis (Mar 6, 2018)

yay


----------

